

Bitcoin Exchange Struggles - Aqueous
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/02/10/bitcoin-exchange-struggles/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0

======
Aqueous
Thanks to Mt. Gox's attempt to blame BitCoin developers for a problem with
their custom wallet, the entire mainstream media is reporting their private
fiasco as a fundamental flaw in the BitCoin protocol.

Mt. Gox could have come through this injured but with their integrity in tact
by taking responsibility. Instead they now they have managed to damage BitCoin
itself by attempting to deflect blame.

They don't even have a continuous integration setup going and do all of their
work on production? When you're dealing with (literally) billions of dollars
of other people's wealth that is just inexcusable and irresponsible.

